# Mike's tapes thirty day forum



## eric

Please post here if you are on thirty days or under. Please also respect others may still be behind you in listening.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sherlock

Hi eric. Today is day 21 for me. It's going well so far...I'm determined to finish this time.


----------



## Guest

Hi Sherlock,Well done, keep going







RegardsMike


----------



## Sherlock

Thanks, Mike.







As they say, third time's a charm.And this time, I get to graduate to a new thread after 30 days!


----------



## AZmom1

Glad to hear you're starting up again Sherlock. Won't be long til you graduate to the next thread. Whenever I think something will take too long, I just tell myself that the time is going to pass anyways, so I might as well accomplish something during that time.Hang in there.AZ


----------



## eric

Sherlock, your doing well. Keep in mind your doing this to become better and not as a chore. I hope that came out right.I think agaisnt the amount of time someone might spend in the bathroom for the rest of their life's a half hour for a hundred days is worth it.







Not to mention I am proud of you for hanging in there, maybe I should create graduation caps. LOl







------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## NancyCat

I'm a few days late but I'm pleased to say that I'm on day 33 today. As I get more into it it seems easier and easier to have the discipline to do the tapes each day. I cant report any dramatic changes, actually today is not a good day at all BUT I do feel more relaxed and think I can credit the tapes. I'm glad that you set up this area on the board Eric. Also thanks Mike for answering my e-mail a while back, I hope you wont mind if I need to e-mail you again.







------------------Nancy


----------



## eric

Hang in there nancy, it weird but the changes can be gradual even before you realize it conciously I think , many people have mentioned this and your still early in the program. Its a good sign the anxiety level is dropping.Sorry to hear your day is going rough, see if you can trace it to a specific thing if possible, a food or a stressor.That relax feeling will get better and you might find it becomes part of you. For me I have a deep inner calm that is hard to fully explain. I am glad its getting easier for you to do and part of that I believe is the subconcious starting to except what your doing and its saying its okay and this is no problem. Hope you feel better.Never worry about emailing us.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

Day 20 for me







Sherlock - you better finish, we're about on the same schedule, so I'll help motivate you!Mike001- This was sorta addressed in another post, but I'd like it if you expanded. (I hope this is a vague enough question...I think it is-Eric you can nuke it if you think it would interfere with others' progress). Q: You mentioned it's okay to listen to the CDs when asleep, however, that the subconscious may not "uptake" (my word) as well. My question is specifically about the visualization. I almost always fall asleep for at least part of the visualization period. It being visualization, I wonder if this is detracts from its benefit? So far, I haven't really worried about it since I tend to drift in and out of sleep through the whole thing.Thanks







Ropes [This message has been edited by RopesEnd (edited 01-28-2001).]


----------



## eric

Rope, no problem your doing fine. Its okay also whats happening with you and it happens to quite a few people. Your still getting the benefits so no worries. Later in the program you might find that you sstay awake more often,but not all do.I will also let Mike answer, but for the most part your fine.







Where have you been lately, haven't seen you in chats?------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program.www.ibshealth.comwww.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

Hi Eric...Thanks for the response. I have to say I really like the Hypno CDs. They have really helped me relax, which is one of my biggest problems. It's pretty early in the game, but I think they are helping both with my D and also with my anxiety.As for my scarcity...yes, I haven't been around too much lately. I've been busy at this and that, but also been doing alot of reading on anxiety disorders. I've been learning alot about anxiety...proper treatments and recover from them. I think I'm on my way there (to recovery), but it isn't a short trip.I have to admit, too, that I basically avoid the main BB altogether now. I know there has always been a certain level of antagonism that goes on in there, but after reading some of the posts, I just have no desire to read any of them now. It's sad.Nonetheless, I am not gone







I'll still pop in the meeting place (and here), and I'll be in chat too. I'll likely see you folks in there tonight.Ropes


----------



## eric

Rope, glad the tapes are helping and yes your right its still early, but the fact you have already seen improvement is avary good sign and I promise it will get better. Stef and I had this conversation as well, I am starting to get use to it.







It is gradual but coming.Glad your still with us and see you in chat.







Also, I have a lot of anxiety resources if you need them.be well.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program.www.ibshealth.comwww.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sherlock

Thanks AZ and eric. I'm looking forward to starting side 4 this week.Nancy, good to see you. I didn't know you were doing the tapes, too. Didn't you have problems with them initially?Ropes, well I can't let you get ahead of me! I'll have to stay on schedule now.







Glad to hear that your anxiety is being helped, too.


----------



## Guest

Hi All,Ropes.No worries on the visualisation. visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphor's are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping.when you drift in and out, it sounds that you are not really asleep but in the state of receptivity needed.Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow







I'm pleased you are enjoying them, thank you all for your comments.







Enjoy your journey.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest

Hi all,I'm currently on Day 23 of Mike's tapes. Should I expect to be seeing any improvements in my IBS symptoms by this point or is it too early to tell? My symptoms seem to be a little bit better in that I have less gas and pain although I had a rough day today. So I'm just curious - how long did it take with the program until you started feeling that things were getting better.


----------



## Guest

Hi Victor,Pleased to hear things are begining to change for you. Pace of change is an individual thing, gentle drip feeding in of change is good. Also changes for many people continue even after finishing listening to the program.The main thing is to just let it happen in its own time and way







Keep in touchBest RegardsMike


----------



## Guest

Hi again,Thanks for the advice Mike, I'll try to relax and just enjoy the process as I continue to improve. I know I have seen definite improvements since starting the program in levels of anxiety and physical symptoms so that's a good sign. I just had a setback recently which got me discouraged and a little depressed. Thanks again.


----------



## eric

Victor, hang in there a setback is a setback,but change will come in time and we are all individuals so those changes take place like Mike says in our own time. It is still pretty early and a lot of people's changes are gradual as our bodies start to except the changes, realize there safe,and incorporate them into our subconcious.Remember were here if you need anything. Keep us updated.







Its a very good sign actually that changes are happening at your time period.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

Thanks Eric,I appreciate the reply. I think the biggest thing that has changed for me since starting the program is how I respond to my IBS symptoms. I used to let IBS get me really down but since starting using hypnotherapy I have had less anxiety about IBS in all situations. My anxiety levels have definitely dropped even though at this point I still have troublesome IBS symptoms. So I'm coping with my IBS a lot better if anything.


----------



## AZmom1

Victor,It took a long time for me to notice changes. In fact, my dramatic improvement came after completing the program. But I figure, I had IBS for 27 years, a few months to become 90% improved isn't so bad.Mike's metaphor of a journey is an excellent one. One must not think of finishing the tapes as an "end destination" or cure. While symptoms may improve to the point where they are no longer bothersome, we still have IBS. I've realized that in times of stress, events that would cause anyone to have an upset stomach, can still get to me. However, I have the tools now to get me back on track and continue my journey. I can use relaxation and the imagery from Mike to steady my course.AZ


----------



## Guest

Hi Az,That's a very encouraging post you put up. I don't expect hypnotherapy to cure my IBS which is unrealistic but I'm hoping it will make the symptoms a lot less bothersome. For me now it's still a day to day struggle with this condition although I'm only on day 24 of Mike's program. If I could improve my symptoms to the point where they are only a mild annoyance then I wouldn't care if I had IBS. Unfortunately I'm still not at that point yet although I am slowly improving.


----------



## Sherlock

Hey...I've graduated! Day 33 today...do I get a certificate or something?







I have yet to hear the entire session on side 4, but I'm enjoying what I've heard. Bill told me when he comes in the room while I'm listening that I have a peaceful smile on my face. Probably the only time he's seen such a smile lately. Anyway, I'm off to the next thread. Ropes, see you there soon...you *are* still on schedule, aren't you?


----------



## Guest

Hi Sherlock,No certificate, but a nice smiley from me







Keep goingBest RegardsMike


----------



## Kathleen M.

Whoo hoo!!!Just started day 1.My goal with this is to further the gains I made doing CBT, and see if I can stay in remission and be off all meds!!.When I don't take the meds my IBS is still about 90% better than it was before, but I've become a wimp and don't want to deal with the achiness I still have without the drugs. I'm down to 7.5 mgs of BuSpar each night and I take 25mgs of Doxepin, not so much from the IBS but for the overall body itch I get from my allergy shots. Since staring the Doxepin I was able to drop the BuSpar down to the 7.5 (I was at 15 nightly). I'm thinking that about 1/2way through I'll start cutting the pills to 5 mgs (they can be cut in 1/3s or 1/2s) each night and if that works for a month or so then I'll cut back to every other night and then try stopping them after I'm done. Then I'll see if I can get off the Doxepin, but the itchies may or may not be gone enough. That may take until I'm done with the allergy shots altogether (3 more years....just 3 more years.....)K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## eric

K, good luck on your journey, I believe you will do really well with this.







Sherlock, someday maybe we can all have a graduation party.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

Hi All,K, good to have you here







Best RegardsMike


----------



## AZmom1

K,I'm happy to see you're doing hypnotherapy. I did a CBT course for my anxiety disorder, and it was helpful for that. Actually, it was before I knew I had IBS, and thought anxiety was my problem. Those of us with anxiety disorder would do well to do CBT. We need to learn not to fear the scary thoughts and feelings of anxiety, and to recognize our negative self-talk, and change them into positive ones.I think a combination of strategies leads to success with IBS. CBT for a change in conscious thoughts, hypnotherapy for change in subconscious thought patterns, watching the diet for trigger foods, and adding fiber adds up to a drug-free strategy for success. AZ


----------



## Guest

Hi folks.I'm also on day 33. I haven't seen any dramatic improvements as yet, and sometimes I find it very hard to get the motivation to listen to the tapes at night when I don't think they're doing anything much for me.Having read some posts it seems that the changes are generally very gradual - well, at the moment they seem a little too gradual for my liking.However, I've still got 67 days to go, and I'll finish the course before moaning too much.


----------



## Guest

Well,I kinda lost count of days, and I think I was doing the side 2/3 for too long, but I suppose that's not really a big deal...I'm now on "day 28" and starting side 4...or will be tommorrow.Sherlock - how goes it? Keeping up I hope?I think my Zoloft might be affecting my GI - cause I finally capitulated and taking 2 imodium/day again...rats!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Just some wisdom from doing the 100 day program that my Taijiquan school does annually. And what helped me keep going when I did it last fall. (and from doing CBT)A number of people reported that there were long periods of being on a plateau punctuated with periods of rapid progression. This seemes to be a normal part of the human condition. It takes weeks of plodding along before suddenly the breakthrough will occur and you step up to the next plateau. I found this to be true when I did Cognitive Behavioral Therapy for a 3 month period. Not much happened for a few weeks, but when it did happen it was a big jump. Then I stayed there for awhile. Then later (actually after the therapy) there was another big step...that stayed at that level for awhile. Since then it's been more gradual.One of the reasons I'm doing the tapes is since I haven't jumped from one plateau to another in awhile I figured it was time to do some more work. The next plateau I'm aiming for is getting off the low doses of drugs I still take. Preferably keeping the same or similar level of control over the IBS.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Guest

I'm on day 33 and I know what you mean about the progress being gradual - it's hard to stay positive some days. I think the important thing is just to not give up on the program if you get discouraged. So far I've seen some minor improvements in my IBS but nothing major yet. However I do realize it takes time to change old habits.


----------



## eric

Stay positive everyone, you are doing the right thing and it is gradual and it is also individual. But it also lasts as it becomes part of you. Remember also, others are here to help stay motivated. If you look at how much time we spend worrying and in the bathroom 30 minutes a day seems to make more sense. It can be tough for some and takes some commitment, but in the long run it is likely to pay off for the rest of your life's. Both of you are still early in development and as this is individual and we are all different it will happen differently for everyone. Take some time practicing the techniques even when your not listening to the program,as I think that can help alot as well. Also doing research and reading about why and how all this works and does work can help tremedously as with anything we do or take for IBS. I will be posting more on this to the forum, but there is already some information that helps in understanding this on the forum now. Be positive and remember everyone is here to help.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

I've got to say that despite the fact I haven't seen dramatic improvement in my symptoms yet, I am really enjoying Mike's tapes. I realize I'm only on day 33 and I wouldn't expect to see great improvement in IBS symptoms until I've finished the program so my progress is normal I suppose.But I'm really enjoying Mike's tapes and think they are an excellent product. Right now they are my one escape from all the stress that I have in my daily life. So I think they have definitely helped me relax about life and learn to manage stress much better than I used to. As for my IBS symptoms I still don't have any dramatic results to report as of yet, but when I start to see major improvement I will be sure to post my results.


----------



## jane93

Day 29 for me ..woho







I thought I couldn't come here until after day 30..so I peeked here today?This is my fourth attempt at completing the tapes and I've been pretty good about listening daily except when I've had a few too many beers or when I fall asleep before hitting the play button!I've had a huge improvement with the exception of this week as I've been really stressed and upset







Incidentaly the first time I did the tapes and got to day 50 I was 60% better and then did a backwards spiral and fell off the plan...and was only marginally better than before the tapes.[This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 02-24-2001).]


----------



## AZmom1

Keep at it everyone, change will come.







You know, it seems like I was hyper-vigilant while doing the tapes, looking for any sign of improvement. But looking back, I think the changes were so subtle, that only after time, perhaps allowing the changes to accumulate, did I really notice the change. And then, it was almost a surprise, like "Oh, I haven't had D for a week." Or "Hey, I've only been going once a day." Just because you've not noticed the change, doesn't mean it's not happening. Hang in there, guys.AZ


----------



## ng

I'm just past 30 days, so it's my turn. So far, I am enjoying the tapes and look forward to listening to them every day. I haven't seen any real improvement yet, anxiety or otherwise, but I'm determined to stick with it. I have IBS-C and GERD and I think that any changes would happen fairly late in the program anyways. How am I doing?


----------



## kcarbs

I have just finished the 32nd day of the tapes. I think that I have been doing better overall. I had a setback around day 24 or so of the tapes. But, things are better now. I feel less anxious most days about the IBS. Hopefully, things will continue to improve and I hope that I can stick with the tapes for the next 68 days. Thanks for all the support!Kim


----------



## eric

Ng, your doing great and you are probably right it might take a little longer. It will also address other symptoms along the way and changes are gradual. Hang in there thirty days is early yet.Kim, I had a conversation with stef early on with him and told him to hang on it would get better and it did for him. Don't loss the faith and keep going it is early yet and when your done I believe this will be a completely different conversation. Keep reading other threads on the forum here as a lot is posted with information you might want to read that will help. keep posting how your doing.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1

Way to go ng and Kim! It sounds like you are both on track. NG, it took a while for me to see change to, but I stuck with it, and I've seen terrific improvement. There is no reason why you shouldn't as well.Kim, it is important that you finish all of the tapes over the prescribed period of time. It takes time for your subc mind to accept the changes, so give it the time it needs.AZ


----------



## Rosy

Only on day 13 Really relaxed the first week of the tapes. but was a little agitated during the tapes on days 8 and 9. Am relaxing more with the tapes now but only got 2-4 hrs. of sleep the last two nights. Ho-hum!!!! Is this just me or do others experience this. After the tapes were done and I opened my eyes I couldn't get to sleep so I just got up and read a book till I could sleep (about 3AM). This seems to be a habit with me and every now and then I have 2-3 nights of only 2-3 hrs. sleep and then I crash and sleep well for awhile. THis habit is not just since the tapes but I was hoping they would help with this problem. Don't think it is IBS related. What do you all think?


----------



## jackson

Day 32 - I've had a major reduction in symptoms (D and urgency). My overall level of free floating anxiety has been almost eliminated. Can't say enough good things about the how the tapes have helped me.


----------



## AZmom1

Rosy,I don't finish the counting out part, I turn off my tape player before Mike finishes counting, and just tell myself to sleep comfortably. That way I don't fully wake up from the hypnosis, and go straight to sleep.AZ


----------



## eric

Jackson, thats great your improving.Rosy, I found sometimes when I was done listening I had more energy from being so relaxed sometimes. You might try AZ's suggestion or perhaps listen to them earlier, but it should help with sleep at some point when you get adjusted. Some people's body clocks are also a factor in sleep and you might be able to change how thats set in time.I will look for some info on it.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

Rosy, here is some information for you on body clocks. It looks good. http://www.biopsychiatry.com/bodyclock.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Rosy

Thanks AZMom and Eric. Sorry I didn't reply sooner but I haven't been on line recently. My Dad was in the hospital. Went by ambulance and had a heart attack and probaly a stroke. Had 2 blood clots one in the brain and one in his heart. They are now disolved, he is home and recovering nicely.


----------



## Lotronexlvr

i'm on day 7, (took my night off last night) and chomping at the bit raring to continue....but one thing scares me a tad, i cheated and read some posts dealing with tapes 3 and 4, (which i have not heard yet) and the problems people were having with those tapes...oh well. i'm just gonna forge through and will let you all know how it's going. take care!!!!


----------



## BQ

Hey I'm on Day 31 already!!!! Things are going amazingly well on the pain front. I keep telling myself the castle thing & the pain ebbs away. The C/D symptoms & bloating are still there but I think a wee bit better. Nothing marked to report there, YET!Hoping to by the time I get done. Sleep problems have disappeared, completely. Of course I have yet to hear ALL of tape 3







. Mike I feel like you are part of my family or something now







. "A day without Mike is a day without sunshine!". Thank you so much! BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Rosy...sorry about your dad...hope he is better and fully recovered soon... ((HUGS)))Lotronex...Don't worry about the various probs people have had. The majority go thru the whole program and have good results. What happened to some, may not happen to you...everyone is different. But, should you follow that pattern, it is good to know that most found these to be only temporary; and most everyone gets back on track to their journey to improvement!!! Good luck on yours!!BQ...So glad things are coming along for you. Be patient with the other things,as it all happens in its own good time...as you have seen by the many success stories!!Take care and be well everyone!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest

Hi All,Thank you all for your posts, they are very encouraging not only for me but for all those that are either just starting the program considering using it.A mention above about sleep patterns disturbance. Occassionally the program may change the sleep pattern a little. This is usually only temporary, and is due to the fact that the relaxation is recharging the listener 30 minutes program relaxation can be like 3-4 hours rest. In business they call this 'power-napping'







If sleep is distrubed than listen to the program at an earlier time of the day/evening. Sleep patterns fluctuate anyway, most of us expereince some degrees of transient insomnia as a matter of course anyway, and usually passes of its own accord.About listening out of schedule or reading advanced threads. It is important that we try and keep to the schedule and resist temptation to skip ahead.this is because the listener is on a journey, and on all journeys there are times when we need to rest, times to go a bit quicker, time to stop and look at the view and acknowledge changes of perspective. Each step takes us nearer our goal. However if we try to go to fast when we are tired, we can stumble and put ourselves back abit. We also have to get used to the changes and the new perspectives, and to realise that we can be better, but we have to get used to the idea that we are better, and occassionally remind ourselves we are better too







Occassionally we may challenge belief systems on the way. Sometimes we have to ask " is what I'm learning going to be useful?, does it fit into what I believe / hope at this moment?. If the answer is no then discard it, but before we discard anything we have to be sure that we have understood what the new sugestion is, we have to consider all new information and then evaluate it. We all have our own baggage from our journey in life, education, experience, Faith, learnings etc mould us into the individuals that we are. Sometimes we never challenge existing understandings, and sometimes if we choose not to question or adapt, we hold ourselves back from living more comfortably in ourselves and with others. And sometimes we interpret information incorrectly due to our 'lifes learnings'. The program is gentle, and 'innocent' in its content. The program's imagery in later sessions uses the joy of childish imagery to convey the gentle message of change. Very occassionally this imagery is not comfortable for some people who have their own faith, belief structure interpretation etc. I realise that the program may not be the answer for those users, I have looked for ways that I could change the program, and will continue to work on that, however I realise too that in any work, product, etc, there will never be a panacea, as someone once said, "you can't please all the people all the time" However I belive we should never stop trying to look at new ways







The program and its proven effectiveness will I believe help the vast majority of users. I, with the help of others on this board will continue to support, reply, explain etc, as much and as often as I can, for only with support, understanding of what is happening, and the willingness to consider new options will we ever get this IBS tamed and eventually beaten







Hope this helpsBest RegardsMike


----------



## srhackett

on day 27 so I can stay up and type to you instead of listening - break day! NOt sure how I am doing since I am on meds for the pain/anxiety - but I am sure the tapes are not hurting!


----------

